# Birds and Bugs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

And the Thanksgiving feasting continues with some tasty birds and mud bugs.


I picked up some nice boneless duck breasts from one of my local independent butcher shops, South Alabama Custom Meats.
I paired it with some crawfish and the plan was etouffee.


*Smoked and Grilled Duck Breasts*
I had planned to finish these with crispy skins, but I had a brain fart whilst tending the grill and charred it to a crisp alright... Dang'it!
But all was not lost, took the skins off and the meat was super succulent with a great flavor.


4 Duck breasts
Rubbed with a mix of baking powder and salt, then left to air dry for 30 hours.
I also injected the meat with a brine solution for the duration.
Before cooking I scored the skin and rubbed them with a mix of Cajun spices.


Then it was into the smoker at 180° until I had an IT of 100°.
From there they went onto the grill to crisp the skin.
And that is where I brain farted and charcoaled the skin.
Heat too high and I put them on the main grates, fatty duck skin burns quickly.
Oh well... Meat wasn't ruined by any means.
I finished the meat to an IT of 150°, a nice medium.
Very juicy, tender and flavorful.






















































*Crawfish Etouffee*


Make a roux of 1 stick of butter and 2/3C flour.
Cook to a nice color like that of peanut butter.
Add in your Cajun Holy Trinity, 1-1/2C finely diced onion, 1C finely diced Green bell pepper, 1/2C finely diced celery and cook till veggies start to soften.
Add in 2C chicken stock, 1T minced garlic, 1-1/2C chopped tomatoes.
I used a mix a Cajun spices to get a nice spicy flavor suitable for my palate.

Bring it to a slow boil and then lower to simmering, add in crawfish and cook for another 10 minutes. 

Serve over white rice.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

once again---lookin good. the cajun touch rings my bell. we're having our annual Christmas boat parade on the 8th and i'll be doing a chicken and sausage gumbo this year. hope it comes out anywhere near as good as yours looks.


----------

